# Wade fishing groups or guides...



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Howdy 2cool...
Iâ€™m wanting to learn the wade fishing game in the Galveston Bay Area. Are there any guides or groups around? Itâ€™s been a while since Iâ€™ve done any wade fishing and only in Port Oâ€™Connor and Laguna Madre. 
:texasflag


----------



## ChetJ (Jan 31, 2019)

BigFishinTank said:


> Howdy 2cool...
> Iâ€™m wanting to learn the wade fishing game in the Galveston Bay Area. Are there any guides or groups around? Itâ€™s been a while since Iâ€™ve done any wade fishing and only in Port Oâ€™Connor and Laguna Madre.
> :texasflag


I've never encountered a wade fishing guide. I like to go to San Luis Pass, but fish on the shore facing North (well away from the cut).


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ChetJ said:


> I've never encountered a wade fishing guide. I like to go to San Luis Pass, but fish on the shore facing North (well away from the cut).


Plenty of guides will get you out of the boat if you want to. You just have to ask up front.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I guide full time and prefer to wade. Although most customers prefer to stay in the boat.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Thanks fellas. Are there any groups of 2coolers that get together and do walk-in wades around the area? And are they open to new faces?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

BigFishinTank said:


> Thanks fellas. Are there any groups of 2coolers that get together and do walk-in wades around the area? And are they open to new faces?


Walk in wading is kind of a solitary or very small group endeavor. Maybe someone will invite you to tag along since it really is a good idea to have a partner incase something goes wrong. Good luck.
Wear a pfd ( I don't always do this but should) and keep your tackle simple.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*sgerm*

call sgerm and book a single trip no boat if he does that. have him sit down with you and a galvetraz map. he can show you where to jump in off the shore, how and when. and then show you. after that i think you will have the confidence to venture out solo as you learn. pfd is recommended, the inflatable type.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

c hook said:


> call sgerm and book a single trip no boat if he does that. have him sit down with you and a galvetraz map. he can show you where to jump in off the shore, how and when. and then show you. after that i think you will have the confidence to venture out solo as you learn. pfd is recommended, the inflatable type.


X2

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

I see people wading at the causeway all the time. Looks like they park at Bubbas bar and grill and walk right in. I see them fishing between the two bridges.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

mullet1422 said:


> I see people wading at the causeway all the time. Looks like they park at Bubbas bar and grill and walk right in. I see them fishing between the two bridges.


Putting together a Wade trip in West Bay. For next week Anyone interested?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

ChetJ said:


> I've never encountered a wade fishing guide. I like to go to San Luis Pass, but fish on the shore facing North (well away from the cut).


I have guides that will do walk in Wade if you want. Call me to book or for questions

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

